# [V] Hardware: E6850, 4 GB Corsair Ram DDR2, P35 MoBo von Gigabyte



## sandman2003 (12. September 2010)

CPU :

Intel E6850 3 Ghz

Lüfter: Arcitc Cooling Freezer 7


Mobo: Gigabyte P35-DS3

Ram

2x2 GB Corsair TwinX2 Ram


vorschläge von euch.. am besten in einem aber einzeln geht auch 

gruß robert


----------



## sandman2003 (13. September 2010)

alles zusammen für 90 euro

jedes einzelteil 30 euro..

beim packet is der versand umsonst für euch 

gruß


----------



## sandman2003 (20. September 2010)

scheiße leute mir is was dazwischen gekommen.. tut mir voll leid!! muss 
die klamotten behalten. hatte am samstag an meinem geburtstag (!!) nen 
unfall mit meinem auto gebaut.



das hat jetzt erstmal priorität.





*CLOSED*


----------



## Ronin7 (27. September 2010)

was ist denn passiert?


----------

